# Di2 Charging Question...



## Heisenberg71 (16 Mar 2017)

I am looking for a bit of advice as I am brand new to Di2, trading up from SRAM Red. The new GT Grade comes with full Di2, internal battery. When I hold the shift lever it still shows green on the junction box, which I think means it has loads of charge. I am pleased as I have ridden it loads since getting it.

I just thought I would try out the charge that came with the setup, but hit a quirk I don't understand. When I plug it all in I get the single orange charging light on the charge. However after 30 second to a minute it goes out and looks like it's not charging. Unplug > Replug I get the same thing, light in then off. 

Is it doing this because the battery is suitably charged, so cutting itself out to avoid over-charging? Or do you think the charger may be faulty? Hard to tell when you have never used the thing and the instructions are next to useless. 

I guess if you have more experience with the system you may be able to help. Thank you.


----------



## Bollo (16 Mar 2017)

The charger lights go out when the battery is fully charged, so its more than likely the battery is close to full. It won't 'overcharge'. Estimates of how long a charged Di2 battery lasts in terms of miles or kms are next to meaningless as it will depend on terrain, riding style and to a certain extent temperature, but it's longer than you think. Then you'll get complacent and run the battery low. And then you'll curse. (Even if you lack the bits required to report battery charge, the front derailleur gives out first, so you only lose half your gears on a low charge)

This website is probably the easiest place to get your head around Di2, although it's a bit too detailed....

http://carltonbale.com/shimano-di2-everything-you-need-to-know


----------



## Heisenberg71 (17 Mar 2017)

Ah, thank you. More or less as I suspected then. Thanks for the advice, that makes perfect sense.
That gives me some peace of mind. I will check the link out. Thanks again.


----------



## Old biker (1 Jul 2017)

I had a similar issue with my Di2 charger tonight. The orange light went out after a few seconds, even though the green light on the Di2 unit was flashing when i checked the charge, so it's not fully charged. Any ideas what this could be? I don't think it's charging which is a concern as I'm going out in the morning!


----------



## cristobal41 (2 Apr 2018)

Heisenberg71 said:


> I am looking for a bit of advice as I am brand new to Di2, trading up from SRAM Red. The new GT Grade comes with full Di2, internal battery. When I hold the shift lever it still shows green on the junction box, which I think means it has loads of charge. I am pleased as I have ridden it loads since getting it.
> 
> I just thought I would try out the charge that came with the setup, but hit a quirk I don't understand. When I plug it all in I get the single orange charging light on the charge. However after 30 second to a minute it goes out and looks like it's not charging. Unplug > Replug I get the same thing, light in then off.
> 
> ...



Hi, Heisengerg71,
I am building up my second Di2 GT Grade. In this occasion I want to hide the battery in the seatpost. COuld you please tell me how you did it? Did you drill? 
Thanks in advance.
Regards.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2018)

I use the Shimano D-Fly thingy that is wired into the Di2 system. It shows battery percentage and gear position on your Garmin display unit.
It's handy for when out on a ride, just scroll through to see how much battery you've got left. Also useful for learning how your battery charges & discharges.


----------

